# NIO ES8 Launch Event - battery swap & superchargers



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

fascinating NIO ES8 launch video with battery swap and supercharger network in China


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

NS8 7 Seater SUV list price 448,000 CNY (~65,000 USD) with delivery in first half 2018.


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Interesting comments re Tesla pricing in China...


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

South China Morning Post - "This is China’s answer to the Tesla Model X – at about half the price"

http://m.scmp.com/tech/enterprises/article/2124675/chinas-answer-tesla-model-x-about-half-price


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Bloomberg - “Chinese Electric-Car Startup NIO Undercuts Tesla With Debut Model”

“Founded in 2014 by Li and a group of internet entrepreneurs, NIO is also backed by investors including Baillie Gifford & Co., the second-biggest institutional investor in Tesla Inc., Lone Pine Capital LLC, CITIC Capital Holdings Ltd. and China Asset Management Co.”

https://www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/...but-model-at-67-783?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Battery swap can only work if you standardize batteries and mounting system.


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

PhantomPholly said:


> Battery swap can only work if you standardize batteries and mounting system.


While I don't agree that you require standardisation to lead markets (Tesla Superchargers for example) I have no reason to believe that China will not adopt a standardised battery format if that proves useful to them. I have no doubt the "Made In China 2025" industrial policy (here) will ensure that it becomes the largest electric car market and the rest of the world will follow many of the standards set there.... the new Tesla charging connector is a good example (here).


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

2018 NIO ES8 - 7-Seater High Performance Electric SUV


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

You can go far with government subsidies and protectionism. Let's just hope their batteries aren't the exploding variety.


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

2018 NIO ES8 Electric SUV Interior and Exterior Overview


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Bloomberg - "Beijing’s Electric-Car Push Could Produce a World-Class Chinese Auto Brand"

"China is already the global leader in EV sales. Now it has a chance to build an automaker with the cachet of Audi and BMW."

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ould-produce-a-world-class-chinese-auto-brand


----------

